# What characteristics to look for when selecting a puppy



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Ask your breeder if any puppy testing has been done with the litter. My breeder uses the Volard test (the name may be slightly wrong) and if you would see my dog at 16 months he is a mirror image of everything the testing said he would be. the test form is available online so you may want to go prepared and if possible do your own test . Aside from that you want the pup that is curious, not shy from human touch, not startled to what is going on around him. and there are many breeders here that will give you more hints. Good luck with the pup.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## KitFox1011 (Dec 24, 2008)

Plsyful with the others, not shy, and (this is personal choice) I try to get the biggest pup out of the litter.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

You can also ask advice from the breeder. They are good at matching puppies with your lifestyle. They picked both of mine and could not have done a better job. Besides they are all so cute it is impossible!


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions. Just curious, why biggest pup in litter? I know that we will love them all and can't imagine any being the "wrong choice"!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our first golden was the biggest pup in the litter from a breeder in Iowa. We had three to pick from and two of the puppies were more into each other. The puppy we chose was rejoicing that we were there. He was very much at ease and just so happy. Two years later, he is the same. My gosh, he is affectionate. He loves people. He is very gentle with our two other pups. However, I don't know if I would want the biggest pup in the litter. He stands 28 inches tall and weighs 85 pounds. Physically and mentally I have to stand way taller than him and really take charge when he is too happy. He is definitely the more dominant of our other two pups because of his size, and yet he is very parental towards them. He is field bred and I understand that has something to do with his size. He is usually the tallest Golden where ever we go. He stands out : )

Our second pup we received from Dichi Goldens. She was the last remaining girl in the litter. I have no idea why. I feel like we received their best dog ever. She is calm (even for a puppy), very sweet, really, really smart, and I just cannot say enough good things about her. She is 23 inches tall, has a beautiful coat and sweet expressive eyes. We are trying to watch her eating of treats. She loves to please us and it is hard not to reward her for her great behavior. She never leaves my side when we walk. I can trust her in any situation. I always wondered how people had dogs like that and now I have one. She is very special. It is all about temperment. 

Our newest pup is also from Dichi Goldens. We had a choice with her. We have had her home for two weeks and are still getting to know her but it seems she is learning quicker and is the smartest of the three dogs. (Perhaps because she has them to follow.) It doesn't feel like we have three dogs. She follows them for potty, she follows them on our walks, and she is at ease playing with them. She is a very sweet dog as well and is very much like our other Dichi pup. Her coat is light and she looks like she will stand a little taller, but her energy level and temperment seems to be the same as her sister. Honestly, when we were told we could pick, I was secretly hoping that Dick would do it for us. I felt so bad leaving the other little girl behind.

So this is what I believe. The most important choice is the breeder. I love Dick and Chris Reents. (Our first dog was a German Shepherd. Our second dog was a Collie. The experience with those breeders was nothing like with Dick and Chris.) We will have Goldens for life and I hope Dick and Chris will be there always.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Depends on what you want in a puppy. When I look for a puppy, I'm looking for a pet, but also a performance prospect. Assuming sound structure, I want to make sure there's built in food and toy drive and a natural retrieve. I also want a strong interest in me, even when the other pups are out. 

In most pet situations, I'd want interst in toys so it's easier to redirect mouthing. I want retrieving, as it's about sharing. I want interest in people and willingness to interact even when littermates are there. When away from littermates, I want confidence exploring an environment, but for the pup to easily show interest in me when I attempt to gain attention. I don't want the most pushy (the one who "picks you") pup nor the shy pup who people feel they need to "rescue". I don't want the largest pup, as that's the pup who likely was super pushy when nursing and who may have thrown his weight around to get what he wanted. I'm not worried about the smallest pup unless it seems there's a health problem. "Runts" aren't runts b/c they are small... a true "runt" will have a medical reason for being smaller.

Just my opinion.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have done puppy tests on our last few goldens. Luckily there were three males and ours always tested in the middle. One pup tended towrd aggressive(wouldn't release a pheasant wing) and the other was shy of a loud jar of marbles. Our pups always passed the tests perfectly and we have been delighted with our results.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Cratemail said:


> Only 11 more days to go and we'll be choosing our new puppy and bringing him home. What physical and temperament characteristics are most important to look for in a puppy? Every puppy is wonderful to me  but I'm sure that the experienced owners here can offer some helpful tips on what to look for. Happy Holidays everyone - and thanks for your help!


Make a detailed list about the qualities you desire in an adult dog. Then add to the list details about your lifestyle and living arrangments. Take that list and discuss the list with the breeder, then let the breeder select the pup that is the best match for you. (They know far more about each pup than you could possible learn in a few minutes watching the litter.)


----------

